# Why is my book "not currently available for purchase"?



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I spent Saturday uploading my first book to the retailers. So this thread really should be where I whoop and squee and dance the funky chicken. But things aren't going well at Amazon.

The UK version has appeared on Amazon.co.uk without any problems... http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Decode-Essay-Titles-University-ebook/dp/B00I6QR3ZA/

However, the US version has shown up on Amazon.com with no price and a notice which says that _"This title is not currently available for purchase"_... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6Q6FM2

I'm at a loss. Anybody know what's going on here or what I might have done wrong?

Thank you,
John.

P.S. The good news is that those amazing people at Draft2Digital put my little book up on the Nook Store in a matter of hours. Whoop! Squee! Cluck!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Hi JR,

I think it's simply because you're/we're in the UK, so we don't get to see the price or the 'buy' button. I'm sure someone in the US will clarify that it is available there.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

This is probably because you are accessing the site from England. Not all, but some titles show up that way when accessed from overseas. (I'm sure myself what the exact conditions are that cause this, but it's not too rare.)

When I look up my books on the UK site, it says the same thing, not allowing purchase.
If the title is showing at all on the US site, most likely it is avaliable for purchase by people in the US and various other territories.
Accessing from Japan, I can see your book on .COM avaliable for purchase.


----------



## MatthewBallard (May 21, 2013)

I'm in the U.S. and I see it listed for $3.99 and its most definitely available for purchase.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!*

I've been looking at the options on my Amazon dashboard, trying to work out what information I left out or what checkbox I didn't click. Silly me.

Anyway, thanks to you guys, my mind is now at rest. Which means that there's only one thing left to do.....


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

MatthewBallard said:


> I'm in the U.S. and I see it listed for $3.99 and its most definitely available for purchase.


Hrmmm... not available for me, in Australia, and anything set to 'all territories' would usually be. Huh... given that you classed it as 'US English version', is it possible you deliberately ticked only the USA option in the available territories in KDP?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

JRHenderson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I spent Saturday uploading my first book to the retailers. So this thread really should be where I whoop and squee and dance the funky chicken. But things aren't going well at Amazon.
> 
> ...


To check other stores without your location getting in the way use a site like this http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy/


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi JR,

There is some weirdness going on here.

If I click on the link you posted above - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6Q6FM2 - I get that message "not currently available for purchase" - even though I use the US store (I'm in Prague, but I have an Irish account, served by the US Kindle Store, not the UK).

Looking at the UK and US pages for your book, I see you have two distinct ASIN numbers.

Did you upload two separate US and UK editions? If so, and you select various territorial options to keep people from buying the wrong edition, that could be the source of your troubles.

It will prevent some people from buying your book - anyone outside the US who is served by the US store (Australia, New Zealand, Ireland, South Africa... basically every country without its own Kindle Store is served by the US).

Potential solution: check your territorial options. If you really don't want it available to people in the UK, just untick that box.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Mark. That's a very handy address to have! 



dgaughran said:


> Did you upload two separate US and UK editions? If so, and you select various territorial options to keep people from buying the wrong edition, that could be the source of your troubles.


@ Naomi, David: That's exactly what I did. I started a thread in the Writer's Café  where I asked Canadians, Australians, New Zealanders and South Africans whether their university system uses American terms or British terms. As it turns out, they're all based upon the British system, so I thought that it would make life easier if I made the US version available in America and the British version available in the rest of the English-speaking world. Or at least, that was my "clever" plan...



dgaughran said:


> It will prevent some people from buying your book - anyone outside the US who is served by the US store (Australia, New Zealand, Ireland, South Africa... basically every country without its own Kindle Store is served by the US).


Oh.











dgaughran said:


> Potential solution: check your territorial options. If you really don't want it available to people in the UK, just untick that box.


Thanks David. I'll do that right now. In fact, I think it might just be a heck of a lot easier to make both versions available to all territories and put a note at the beginning of the blurb that says "This is the British version of this book. The U.S. version is called... "


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. I've just checked the book blurbs, _and they've already updated!_

That's amazing.

So hopefully the Aussies and the Kiwis can now see my little book...

[Edit: Yep, I'm seeing the US English version available on Amazon.co.uk, which wasn't the case before, so it looks as though both books are now available everywhere.]


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

EelKat said:


> Yep, I'm also in the US and I see it listed at $3.99 as well.
> 
> I will add that I clicked both links, and for me the UK one says "not available for purchase in your country"; so I think whatever country it is listed in, you must be living in that country to see it as listed for sale.


Thank you for checking that EelKat. I'm surprised that the UK version is still unavailable in the US-I'd better go back and re-check those territorial settings. Thanks again for letting me know!


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

EelKat, I think I've worked out the problem.

I've checked my KDP dashboard and both of my books _are_ now available worldwide. However, the second book in my sig will take you to Amazon.co.uk-and that's why it appears to be "not available for purchase" in the United States. But, it _is_ available on Amazon.com.

Phew. For a while there, I was worried!


----------



## JaroldWilliams (Jan 9, 2014)

It is up for sale. It shows a price of $3.99 ... I am in the USA.


----------

